# How many people saw this?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

A weird thing.....As I was walking out on the ice at Mogadore yesterday I saw a walleye carcuss laying on the ice off of Congress Lake. Anyone else see this and what would it be doing there? It seemed to be filleted.

Also, someone left a grass pike on the ice to die, Why? Don't they help with controlling weeds? Why would anyone not put it back?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

grass pike do not help with controlling weeds, but i wouldn't let it die either


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you mean grass carp? As in amur?


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah whats with people leaving their fish on the ice, DINKS too! i seen it all over old state park everytime i went - that is sickening to think someone would actually be too lazy to put a dink back but they can scatter them all over the place, ridiculous. i know none of us fine C.P.R. fisherman would do this, its alright to keep a few here and there, if they are even big enough....everytime i seen a dead fish i picked it up or kicked it into a hole - better than laying on the ice and shore / parking lot making us look like slobs. 

what justification is there for this behavior?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I've caught them before. They look like a pike. I know what carp and amers are. This looked just like a northern but greener in color. 

And as for the the walleye carcus...where did that come from? Mogadore doen't have walleye....does it?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

25 years ago or so, a very good, old friend of mine told me he and his son actually caught 5 nice 18-19" walleyes on nightcrawlers from his boat while fishing just west of the stakes on Lansinger Rd. and towards the big island. He said they ate them. This guy has been known to tip a brew or two but never to the extent you would notice so I had to believe him. I have no idea where they would have come from-neither did he. Those are the only ones I ever heard about.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

This thing had been dead for some time. It appeared to be filleted, then the wildlife got to it and picked it apart along with decoposing. 

It did not appear that someone caught it in the past two weeks. It was not frozen into the ice with all the rain we had, just sitting on top of the ice.

My guess is; Someone fished Erie or another lake and found it among their gear as they were pulling out to fish Mog. and discarded it. It was laying in an area of the lake that only saw "travel".

.....a true mistery!


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

The walleye carcass could have been carried by birds. I once saw in a movie that the "Tree Swallow" could carry a coconut shell for hundreds of miles.

Really, when I was in college we went on a road trip to Ocean City MD. I found a horseshoe crab on beach and put it in a bag to bring home. The crab died on the way home and was really stinking up the car. Once we got home to PA I threw it off the local bridge into the Slippery Rock Creek. About a week later on the front page of the local paper was a picture of two boys holding up the horseshoe crab while the story pondered how the crab made the journey up the river system.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

great story Rockman. Did ya ever come clean or did ya let the locals have fun with it?

Maybe it was Bigfoot. He's been hanging around Mogadore since the 70's!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Could have been a joke or some wild set of circumstances. 
Like when I was in college, many, many years ago, I was a dorm proctor. There was a particularly roudy bunch of Viet Nam vets who were going to school on the GI Bill and they would go to the NC beaches for Spring vacation. They did something weird like "dune boarding" or something and one year they brought back two three foot long sand sharks alive in a cooler of water, and dammed up the dorm wing shower stalls and let them swim around in there. I had to tell them to get rid of the fish and the shower dam-which they did. Later, I heard they took them over to the Montgomery, WVa bridge over the Kanawha River and tossed them over. If the fall didn't finally kill them, I bet someone got one hell of a surprise while fishing for whatever and caught one of those sharks! That story could become mythological in West-By God-Virginia!

ps-One of those "roudies" is currently President of that College!!


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

HAHAHA thats an awesome story too good ones guys


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Found the source where the walleye came from. The trash can! There were a couple more carcuses in there. But! I did see what looked like a giant shad minnow on the ice. It had to be 12-14". Do they get that big or is that another puzzle to figure out?


----------

